#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Mandi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Mandi Year of Establishment:* 2009.




*IIT Mandi* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.




*IIT Mandi* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.




*IIT Mandi* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4785

*OPPH*
124

*OB*
2190

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1119

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
503

*STPH*
NA




*IIT Mandi Branches In Engineering:*
Computer science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical engineering*IIT Mandi Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 39,920/- Per Semester.

*IIT Mandi Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 15,500/- Per Semester.

*IIT Mandi Placements 2012:*
Established by the first batch of IIT MANDI 2009-10, aims at laying a strong foundation for all the future batches.This cell consists of 17 members all working hard for this common cause. The mentoring institute IIT ROORKEE has played a major role in the layout of our functioning and in helping us realize our goals and objectives. With proper dedication and methods we are sure to emulate the standards of the on campus recruitments of our mentoring institute.The current objective of our cell includes collecting information about various companies and training individuals to form a strong personality. Mock Group Discussions and Interviews are a few of the various activities envisioned to achieve the above mentioned goals.Our plans for the years to come include helping students to get engaged in internships, the establishment of a placement cell in IIT MANDI and inviting companies for on campus placement.*IIT Mandi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*It is an autonomous university located in Mandi. It is the youngest Indian Institute of Technology in India, established by the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India, in 2009. It is mentored by IIT Roorkee, which hosted the first batch of students. Presently, IIT Mandi functions from transit campus at Mandi town in Himachal  Pradesh. Permanent campus (about 12 km from historic city of Mandi) is under construction along Uhl River (a tributary of River Beas) at Kamand, Mandi. The institute admits students into various B.Tech., M.S, and Ph.D. programs (as of 2010).


The permanent campus is about 12 kilometers (7.5 mi) from Mandi town. The location is in the forested hills of kmand on the banks of the Uhl, a tributary of River Beas. A total of 565 acres (229 ha) of land has been allocated for the campus by the government of Himachal Pradesh.In July 2010, classes will shift to a transit campus in Mandi town. Occupation of the permanent campus in Kamand is slated for 2011.


*Central library:* Welcome to Central Library, IIT Mandi a very special place in the IIT Campus with its rich collection of books and journals in the field of Engineering, Science & Technology and related areas, the efficiency and effectiveness of our electronic resources and our professional services. Library stands as a unique Knowledge Centre that offers access to essential and specialized information resources and services to meet the growing information needs. Library operations are automated using KOHA LMS. Library currently houses over 9500 books and provide access to more than 2000 e-journals. Our mission is to enhance and enable discovery through the effective utilization of information resources. 

*IIT Mandi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
*Renuka Hall* for the girls, where 19 students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Administration Block, just above the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Wi-Fi connection in the rooms, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine with helper to wash clothes, Badminton court etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden, assistant warden and a resident warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis.


*Beas Kund Hall* for MS/PHD students, where 10 male students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Administration Block, just above the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, WI-Fi connection in the rooms.


*Suvalsar* for first year students, where 95 male students are accommodated, is adjacent to the Academic Block, just opposite the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine, Table Tennis, Badminton & Volley Ball courts etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden and assistant warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis.


*Dashir* for second and third year students, where 104 male students are accommodated, inside Mandi Town, at a distance of 2 km from the Mandi Bus stand. Facilities:- Attached mess providing homely food, including South Indian items, Wi-Fi internet connection, Visitors room, LCD TV, Washing Machine, Table Tennis, Badminton court etc. A care taker to look after the daily routine matters along with a warden & assistant warden to address the problems of the students on a day to day basis. 

*IIT Mandi Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Mandi  175 001, Himachal Pradesh, INDIA.

*IIT Mandi Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: IIT Mandi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Mandi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

